# Drinks Thursday 5th of August. Irish Village



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello all,

It's that favourite night of the week again!  Me and a couple of Dubai newcomer expat forum members are meeting for drinks in the Irish Village, Garhoud this Thursday 5th of August. Timing will be approx. 9.30 p.m. onwards. As always, it's an open event, so send me a p.m. for all the details!

Cheers!

I am leaving the traditional "last thing before Ramadan" our for now... you never know what'll happen next week...


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

They are having Hopfest there 5th-7th with 120 different beers so that should be a recipe for a sore head next morning!!


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Beware..you will be alone...NOT !!!

if you want to avoid queuing for hours....be there VERY VERY EARLY
or VERY VERY LATE....!! 

otherwise you'll spend hours in the heat to get inside...

anywhere between like 7-11pm will have you queue...and queue...and queue....


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Mmm....even in these quiet months? Alright, may consider a change of location then...


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I`ve never had to queue at Irish village must be a new thang!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Felixtoo2 said:


> I`ve never had to queue at Irish village must be a new thang!!


Hopfest is different  It gets very busy.

-


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Hopfest will be in the tent they used for the world cup and not in the IV and yes queues get very long.

Went up last year but couldn't be bothered queueing so took a seat in the normal, outside bit of the IV. It was fine, service the same etc so I wouldn't bother changing the venue just yet.

Also got the added entertainment of people being constantly marched past our table and thrown out by bouncers.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> Also got the added entertainment of people being constantly marched past our table and thrown out by bouncers.


I knew I'd seen you before!


----------



## x_beans_x (Apr 14, 2010)

Is anyone welcome to come along? me and my husband are new to Dubai and be nice to meet a few of you guys!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Anyone can show up for the expat meetups. Suggest though maybe pm'ing those that are organizing said event and getting a telephone number so can call when you arrive and find them.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> I knew I'd seen you before!


Yep you were the one being marched past his table no doubt.


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

x_beans_x said:


> Is anyone welcome to come along? me and my husband are new to Dubai and be nice to meet a few of you guys!


Yes! Anyone is welcome!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Well, how was thew beer fest, i`m going up there this afternoon.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Well, how was thew beer fest, i`m going up there this afternoon.


Come to the brunch, you can go to Irish Village tomorrow!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

There`s a few of us going Pam , thanks. Anyway eatin`s cheatin!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> There`s a few of us going Pam , thanks. Anyway eatin`s cheatin!!


Enjoy Hopfest!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Have to say that that was one of the best nights out i`ve had in Dubai. Good beer, good music and great company!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I went along at around 8pm, the queue to get in was massive so never bothered.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I was there from mid afternnon so no queue at all and easy to get served at the bar.


----------

